# Food Safety News - 12/23/2021 Denmark searches for source of new E. coli outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Dec 23, 2021)

*Denmark searches for source of new E. coli outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 23, 2021 12:05 am
Denmark is investigating an increase in the number of registered cases of a type of E. coli reported in the past month. Enteroinvasive E. coli (EIEC) is usually associated with travel diarrhea but the patients in the current outbreak have not been abroad, which suggests a common food may have made people sick, according to the Statens... Continue Reading


*Officials say outbreak is caused by frozen corn, not fresh avocados*
By News Desk on Dec 23, 2021 12:04 am
Canadian officials have cleared avocados as the source behind an ongoing outbreak of Salmonella infections. They have determined the source of the Salmonella is frozen corn. “There are now 84 Salmonella illnesses reported across 5 provinces. Based on the investigation findings to date, the outbreak is linked to Alasko brand frozen whole kernel corn,” according to the... Continue Reading


*USDA looking for members for meat and poultry inspection advisory group*
By News Desk on Dec 23, 2021 12:03 am
The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) is soliciting nominations for membership on the National Advisory Committee on Meat and Poultry Inspection (NACMPI). The U.S. Department of Agriculture expects to appoint the members in 2022. “NACMPI members play a significant role in advising on the safety and wholesomeness of the foods we eat,” said... Continue Reading


*Avoiding a food poisoning nightmare before, and on, Christmas Day*
By News Desk on Dec 23, 2021 12:02 am
Multiple cooks, including children and the elderly, and multiple meals and dishes being prepared at the same time during the holidays, all make for a potential food poisoning nightmare. The best way to keep your family safe, is to follow the four basic food safety rules — clean, separate, cook and chill. “Clean” reminds consumers... Continue Reading


*FDA updates status of its active outbreak investigations; Listeria outbreak added*
By News Desk on Dec 23, 2021 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration has added an outbreak of Listeria infections to its investigations update. The outbreak was announced Dec. 20 and has been traced to salad from Fresh Express Fresh Express has initiated a recall of dozens of products because of the FDA’s findings. The complete list of products can be seen by... Continue Reading


*Dole recalls salads because of new deadly outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections*
By News Desk on Dec 22, 2021 09:02 pm
The FDA, along with the CDC and state and local partners, is investigating a multistate outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections potentially linked to Dole packaged leafy greens. A recall has been initiated, but there is concern consumers may have unused portions in their homes. A full list of recalled products is available on FDA’s website. In addition to Dole Fresh... Continue Reading


*Fresh Express salad recall expanded to Canada; outbreak investigation continues in U.S.*
By News Desk on Dec 22, 2021 01:04 pm
Fresh Express Inc. is recalling certain Fresh Express brand salad products from the marketplace because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. This recall comes after the same products were recalled in the U.S. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration and the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention have linked Fresh Express salads to an ongoing... Continue Reading


*FDA and CDC investigate Listeria outbreak connected to Fresh Express salads*
By News Desk on Dec 22, 2021 10:12 am
The FDA and CDC, in collaboration with state and local partners, are investigating a multistate outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections. According to the CDC, as of Dec. 21, 2021, 10 people infected with the outbreak strain of Listeria monocytogenes have been reported from eight states — Illinois, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania... Continue Reading


*Haifa Turbot Cold Smoked recalled after testing finds Listeria*
By News Desk on Dec 22, 2021 09:32 am
Haifa Smoked Fish of Jamaica, NY is recalling approximately 230 LB OF TURBOT COLD SMOKED 8 OZ PACKAGES LOT # 246, because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The recall was the result of a routine sampling program by the New York State Department of Agriculture which revealed that the finished product contained Listeria monocytogenes. The... Continue Reading


----------

